# What color should I put on the registration papers?



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

I am so confused! My head feels like it is going to explode from trying to determine what to call these two. The first one up is Pee Wee Larry and I think he is a buckskin with white and a dorsal stripe. Does his ears qualify as frosted?

Next up is lil Lulu. She is the one that I'm at a loss as to what to call her. Is she white with brown spots and frosted ears or brown with extensive white and frosted ears? 

I will post the pics in a minute...stupid things wont post.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> I am so confused! My head feels like it is going to explode from trying to determine what to call these two. The first one up is Pee Wee Larry and I think he is a buckskin with white and a dorsal stripe. Does his ears qualify as frosted?
> 
> Next up is lil Lulu. She is the one that I'm at a loss as to what to call her. Is she white with brown spots and frosted ears or brown with extensive white and frosted ears?
> 
> I will post the pics in a minute...stupid things wont post.


This is Pee Wee Larry


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> I am so confused! My head feels like it is going to explode from trying to determine what to call these two. The first one up is Pee Wee Larry and I think he is a buckskin with white and a dorsal stripe. Does his ears qualify as frosted?
> 
> Next up is lil Lulu. She is the one that I'm at a loss as to what to call her. Is she white with brown spots and frosted ears or brown with extensive white and frosted ears?
> 
> I will post the pics in a minute...stupid things wont post.


This is Lil Lulu


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> This is Lil Lulu
> View attachment 206045
> 
> View attachment 206046
> ...


I would call lulu a chocolate with abundant white.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> I am so confused! My head feels like it is going to explode from trying to determine what to call these two. The first one up is Pee Wee Larry and I think he is a buckskin with white and a dorsal stripe. Does his ears qualify as frosted?
> 
> Next up is lil Lulu. She is the one that I'm at a loss as to what to call her. Is she white with brown spots and frosted ears or brown with extensive white and frosted ears?
> 
> I will post the pics in a minute...stupid things wont post.


Here is a couple of Pee Wee without the snow


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

First one is buckskin with random white. Second is chocolate with extensive white overlay (or chocolate with abundant white, as a previous poster said.)


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Calistar said:


> First one is buckskin with random white. Second is chocolate with extensive white overlay (or chocolate with abundant white, as a previous poster said.)


Is.there any kind of chart with ND coloring that I can use for future reference. Also, should I even bother the frosting on the ears or is that not true frosting?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This is a great website with examples.









Nigerian Dwarf Goat Coat Color Genetics


Information on Nigerian Dwarf goat color patterns, eye, polled, and wattle genetics, moon spots, and more!



www.nigeriandwarfcolors.com


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i try to put as much info on color as possible so i would put frosted points and if they have blue eyes? it would be neat if they did photo registration..


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Lulu is a chamoisee with heavy white overlay. Note the solid legs and broken dorsal stripe.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Lulu is a chamoisee with heavy white overlay. Note the solid legs and broken dorsal stripe.


Don’t Chamosee’s have all black legs? Also my buckskins have a dorsal stripe.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> Don’t Chamosee’s have all black legs? Also my buckskins have a dorsal stripe.


No, a chami just has solid legs of any color, while a buckskin will also have a stripe of a different color. Both buckskins and chamis have dorsal stripes, but buckskins also have a cape.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Nigerian Dwarf Color


Nigerian Dwarf Goats come in a rainbow of colors and patterns. I hope this page will help you understand the many colors our Nigerians can come in as well as help you decide what color to register...



www.txskyz.com




Here is a very good article on the differences.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

mmahamilton said:


> Is.there any kind of chart with ND coloring that I can use for future reference. Also, should I even bother the frosting on the ears or is that not true frosting?


There was a really good site for colors, but I haven't been able to find it lately.

Its up to you on the frosting. It's so common that I don't bother unless the goat has no other markings.

One thing I've learned in the 6 years I've been raising goats is that people are all over the board on what they put on their registration papers, and not to get too hung up on it!  My very first doe is a classic buckskin with white, but she's listed as chamoisee with white. Second doe was "buckskin with black cape," even though it's redundant because the black cape is part of what makes a buckskin. I've seen spotted goats listed as "pinto," "broken" and "with white overlay." Sometimes a goat's white spots are noted, but if the goat is mostly solid color with only a little white, sometimes they don't even bother to list it. As long as you've got the general idea down, that's all that matters


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> No, a chami just has solid legs of any color, while a buckskin will also have a stripe of a different color. Both buckskins and chamis have dorsal stripes, but buckskins also have a cape.


Form your own article 

The chamoisee pattern is brown or tan in color with a black stripe down their back, solid black legs and a pair of black stripes down the face. Most will also have a black underbelly


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Form your own article
> 
> The chamoisee pattern is brown or tan in color with a black stripe down their back, solid black legs and a pair of black stripes down the face. Most will also have a black underbelly


So LuLu is a chocolate with abundant white correct?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Form your own article
> 
> The chamoisee pattern is brown or tan in color with a black stripe down their back, solid black legs and a pair of black stripes down the face. Most will also have a black underbelly


Yes, but that is the description of traditional chami. As you can see, there are many other differences, e.g. they are not always brown or tan. I had one that was white with brown legs, DNA showed chamoisee and she had traditional chami kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes Nigerians do show dilutes but, a dilute is equally dilute across the entire body. A chocolate body would have black legs. 

Many people make the mistake of looking at the white instead of the actual coloring of the animal. The white is a marking no matter how big it is unless the animal is pure white or a patterned dilute.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes! The white is like a blanket. Something else is underneath. I think Nigerians have a wider color gene pool than some of the larger breeds, probably because so many color patterns are allowed.
I love studying color! Lol You never know what you're going to get and the genetics are fascinating. I have a lot of dilute genes in my horses, so foals are going to have a lot of color possibilities.


----------

